
A Paradigm Shift for the Motor Cortex? - DiabloD3
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2015/12/11/a-paradigm-shift-for-the-motor-cortex/
======
huxley
If you're a Philip K Dick fan, you'll recognize Wilder Penfield as the
namesake for the Penfield Mood Organ in "Do Androids dream of Electric Sheep?"

Canadians would probably remember him from the "I smell burnt toast" Canadian
Heritage Minute spot on TV:
[https://youtu.be/mSN86kphL68](https://youtu.be/mSN86kphL68)

